# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Miracle Box تحديثات :  ⚡ Miracle 3.34 ⚡ Thunder/Digital Ver 3.34 Added 620+ Models (13th May 2022)

## mohamed73

*Miracle Digital Edition  *  *Miracle Box | Miracle Thunder*  *Version 3.34 (11th May 2022)* *Miracle Box | Miracle Thunder Edition*   *🔍* *Miracle Box Thunder / Login Version 3.33*    *1. MTK Improve Read/Write RPMB.  A. Add Write RPMB-Key for Write RPMB . B. Read RPMB Add Customer Selection file Save. C. Fix Bugs that Some times Operation Close.  2. MTK Add Erase RPMB.  3. MTK Add Preloader mode to Brom mode Operation selection A. Brom Port Need Hold Key Up/Down B. Advised Customer to Press the Key to Brom Mode C. Select this Operation to Force Conversion to Brom Mode  4.MTK Improve Unlock Bootloader, Relock Boot-Loader
   A. Add encryption type detection
   B. Improved Write Method.  5.MTK Improve Some CPU Auto DA (MT6771/ MT6763)
   A. Improve VIVO DA 
   B. Fix Bugs that Select Some Models of Da that don't work.  6.Qualcomm Add New Loader for Auto Detect
   A. Add Vivo/Nokia Loaders.
   B. Improve the Search Method and Increase In-Depth Search.  7. Fix Some Bugs for Improved Working.  8.Add New  620+  Models Added Mediatek/Qualcomm/Spreadtrum* 
MediaTek SocS  *Techno *  *146 Models Added.*
  Code:
 Techno Spark 8 KG6K
Techno Spark 8 Pro
Techno Spark 8C KG5K
Tecno 8D
Tecno 8H
Tecno C7 Pro
Tecno Camon 11 CF7
Tecno CAMON 11 CF7K
Tecno Camon 11 Pro CF8
Tecno Camon 12 Air KC3
Tecno Camon 12 CC7
Tecno Camon 16 Premier CE9
Tecno Camon 16 Pro CE8
Tecno Camon 16S CD6j
Tecno Camon 17
Tecno Camon 17 CG6j
Tecno Camon 17 Pro CG8
Tecno Camon 17P
Tecno Camon 17P CG7n
Tecno Camon 18 Premier CH9n
Tecno Camon i 2 / iD5A
Tecno Camon iAir 2 ID3K
Tecno Camon iAir 2+ ID3k
Tecno Camon X Pro CA8S
Tecno KC8
Tecno KG5
Tecno L
Tecno L8
Tecno M7
Tecno M9
Tecno N8S
Tecno N9
Tecno NX R8O
Tecno P5S
Tecno P9
Tecno Phantom 5
Tecno Phantom X Pro AC8
Tecno POP 1 Pro F3Pro
Tecno POP 1s F4
Tecno Pop 1S Pro F4 Pro
Tecno POP 2 B1
Tecno POP 2 B1s
Tecno POP 2 Plus
Tecno Pop 2 Plus BA2
Tecno POP 2S RA8
Tecno Pop 3 Plus BB2
Tecno Pop 4 Air BC1
Tecno POP 4 BC2
Tecno Pop 4 LTE BC1s
Tecno POP 4 Pro BC3
Tecno Pop 5 BD2
Tecno Pop 5 BD2 SPD
Tecno Pop 5 BD2P
Tecno Pop 5p BD3
Tecno POP C4 Lte
Tecno POP F2 B1f
Tecno Pouvoir 2 Air LB
Tecno Pouvoir 2 LB
Tecno Pouvoir 2 Pro LA7
Tecno Pouvoir 3 Air LC
Tecno Pouvoir 3 Air LC6A
Tecno Pouvoir 3 LB7
Tecno Pouvoir 3 Plus LB8
Tecno Pouvoir 3 Plus LB8a
Tecno Pouvoir 4 LC7
Tecno Pouvoir 4 Pro
Tecno Pova
Tecno Pova 2
Tecno Pova 5G
Tecno Pova LD7
Tecno Pova Neo
Tecno PP7E-DLA1
Tecno PP7F Pro
Tecno R6S
Tecno R7
Tecno R7 Plus RC
Tecno RA
Tecno RA6S
Tecno S1E Pro
Tecno S1M
Tecno S1S
Tecno S1S Pro
Tecno S2 SA1
Tecno SA1
Tecno SA1S
Tecno SA3
Tecno SA6S
Tecno Spark 2 KA7O
Tecno Spark 4 KCB
Tecno Spark 5 Air KD
Tecno Spark 5 Air KD6A
Tecno Spark 5 KD7H
Tecno Spark 5 KD7S
Tecno Spark 5 Pro KD7
Tecno Spark 6 Air KE
Tecno Spark 6 Air KE6j
Tecno Spark 6 Air KF
Tecno Spark 6 Go KE5k
Tecno Spark 6 KE7
Tecno Spark 7
Tecno Spark 7 KF6h
Tecno Spark 7 KF6J
Tecno Spark 7 KF6KS
Tecno Spark 7 KF6N
Tecno Spark 7 Pro KF8
Tecno Spark 7P
Tecno Spark 7T
Tecno Spark 8
Tecno Spark 8 KG
Tecno Spark 8P
Tecno Spark GO 2020 KE5
Tecno Spark GO KC1
Tecno SPARK Go KC1h
Tecno Spark Go Plus BB4K
Tecno Spark Go Plus BBK4
Tecno Spark K7
Tecno Spark Pop 5
Tecno Spark Pro K8
Tecno Spark Youth KA
Tecno T528
Tecno Tecno Tecno Camon iSky 3 KB3
Tecno W2
Tecno W3
Tecno W3 Pro
Tecno W3-LTE
Tecno W4
Tecno W5
Tecno W5 Lite
Tecno WX3
Tecno WX3 LTE
Tecno WX3F LTE
Tecno WX3P
Tecno WX4
Tecno WX4 Pro
Tecno Y2
Tecno Y3
Tecno Y3 Plus H721
Tecno Y3S
Tecno Y3S Plus
Tecno Y4
Tecno Y6  *Infinix 
27 Models*
  Code:
 Infinix Hot 10 (X682B)
Infinix Hot 10 (X682C)
Infinix Hot 10 Play (X688B)
Infinix Hot 10 Play G25 (X688C)
Infinix Hot 10i (X659B)
Infinix Hot 10S (X689B)
Infinix Hot 10T (X689C)
Infinix Hot 11 (X662)
Infinix Hot 11 (X662B)
Infinix Hot 11S (X6812
Infinix Hot 9 (X680)
Infinix Hot 9 Play (X680B)
Infinix Note 10 (X693)
Infinix Note 10 Pro (X695)
Infinix Note 11 (X663)
Infinix Note 11 PRO
Infinix Note 11S
Infinix Note 7
Infinix Note 8 (X692)
Infinix Note 8i (X693)
Infinix Smart 2021 HD (X612B)
Infinix Zero 5 Pro (X603B)
Infinix Zero 5g (X6815
Infinix Zero 5g (X6815B)
Infinix Zero 8 (X687)
Infinix Zero X Neo (X6810)
Infinix Zero X Pro (X6811)  *Nokia*  
  Code:
 Nokia 1 Plus
Nokia 5.1 (CO2)  *Samsung 20 Models*
  Code:
 Samsung Galaxy A03s SM-A037M 
Samsung Galaxy A22 2021 (SM-A225F)
Samsung Galaxy A22 2021 -SM-A225M
Samsung Galaxy A22 5G -SM-A226B 
Samsung Galaxy A32 5G - SM-A326B 
Samsung Galaxy A32 5G - SM-A326BR 
Samsung Galaxy A32 5G - SM-A326U 
Samsung Galaxy A32 5G - SM-A326U1 
Samsung Galaxy A32 5G - SM-A326W 
Samsung Galaxy Jump 5G - SM-A326K 
Samsung Galaxy Tab A7 Lite - SM-T225C 
Samsung Galaxy Tab A7 Lite - SM-T225N 
Samsung Galaxy Tab A7 Lite - SM-T227 
Samsung Galaxy Tab A7 Lite LTE - SM-T225 
Samsung Galaxy Tab A7 Lite Lte SM-T225
Samsung Galaxy Tab A7 Lite SM-T225N 
Samsung Galaxy Tab A7 Lite SM-T225C
Samsung Galaxy Tab A7 Lite SM-T227
Samsung Galaxy Tab A7 Lite WiFi - SM-T220 
Samsung Galaxy Tab A7 Lite Wifi SM-T220  *Huawei Com 1.0* 
  Code:
 HUAWEI P7 (P7-L00)
HUAWEI P7 (P7-L05)
HUAWEI P7 (P7-L07)
HUAWEI P7 (P7-L09)
HUAWEI P7 (P7-L10)
HUAWEI P7 (P7-L11)
HUAWEI P7 (P7-L12)
HUAWEI HONOR 4C (CHM-TL00)
HUAWEI HONOR 4C (CHM-U01)
HUAWEI HONOR 4C (CHM-UL00)
HUAWEI HONOR 4X (CHE-TL00)
HUAWEI HONOR 4X (CHE-TL00H)
HUAWEI HONOR 4X (CHE-TL10)
HUAWEI HONOR 4X (CHE2-L03)
HUAWEI HONOR 4X (CHE2-L11)
HUAWEI HONOR 4X (CHE2-L23)
HUAWEI HONOR 4X (CHE2-TL00H)
HUAWEI HONOR 4X (CHE2-TL00M)
HUAWEI HONOR 4X (CHE2-UL00)
HUAWEI G PLAY MINI (CHC-U01)
HUAWEI G PLAY MINI (CHC-U03)
HUAWEI G PLAY MINI (CHC-U23)
HUAWEI G PLAY MINI (CHC-UL10)
HUAWEI P8 LITE (ALE-CL00)
HUAWEI P8 LITE (ALE-L01)
HUAWEI P8 LITE (ALE-L02)
HUAWEI P8 LITE (ALE-L03)
HUAWEI P8 LITE (ALE-L04)
HUAWEI P8 LITE (ALE-L21)
HUAWEI P8 LITE (ALE-L22)
HUAWEI P8 LITE (ALE-L23)
HUAWEI P8 LITE (ALE-L52)
HUAWEI P8 LITE (ALE-L53)
HUAWEI P8 LITE (ALE-TL00)
HUAWEI P8 LITE (ALE-UL00)
HUAWEI Y6 II (CAM-L03)
HUAWEI Y6 II (CAM-L21)
HUAWEI Y6 II (CAM-L23)
HUAWEI Y6 II (CAM-L32)
Huawei Y9 2019 (JKM-AL00)
Huawei Y9 2019 (JKM-AL00A)
Huawei Y9 2019 (JKM-AL00B)
Huawei Y9 2019 (JKM-AL10)
Huawei Y9 2019 (JKM-AL20)
Huawei Y9 2019 (JKM-L01)
Huawei Y9 2019 (JKM-L03)
Huawei Y9 2019 (JKM-L21)
Huawei Y9 2019 (JKM-L22)
Huawei Y9 2019 (JKM-L23)
Huawei Y9 2019 (JKM-LX1)
Huawei Y9 2019 (JKM-LX2)
Huawei Y9 2019 (JKM-LX3)
Huawei Y9 2019 (JKM-TL00)
Huawei Y9 2018 (FLA-AL00)
Huawei Y9 2018 (FLA-AL10)
Huawei Y9 2018 (FLA-AL20)
Huawei Y9 2018 (FLA-L01)
Huawei Y9 2018 (FLA-L02)
Huawei Y9 2018 (FLA-L03)
Huawei Y9 2018 (FLA-L21)
Huawei Y9 2018 (FLA-L22)
Huawei Y9 2018 (FLA-L23)
Huawei Y9 2018 (FLA-LX1)
Huawei Y9 2018 (FLA-LX2)
Huawei Y9 2018 (FLA-LX3)
Huawei Y9 2018 (FLA-TL10)
Huawei P9 PLUS (VIE-29)
Huawei P9 PLUS (VIE-AL10)
Huawei P9 PLUS (VIE-AL10B)
Huawei P9 PLUS (VIE-L09)
Huawei P9 LITE (VNS-L01)
Huawei P9 LITE (VNS-L02)
Huawei P9 LITE (VNS-L03)
Huawei P9 LITE (VNS-L11)
Huawei P9 LITE (VNS-L21)
Huawei P9 LITE (VNS-L22)
Huawei P9 LITE (VNS-L31)
Huawei P9 LITE (VNS-L53)
Huawei P9 LITE (VNS-TL00)
Huawei P9 (EVA-AL00)
Huawei P9 (EVA-AL10)
Huawei P9 (EVA-CL00)
Huawei P9 (EVA-DL00)
Huawei P9 (EVA-L09K)
Huawei P9 (EVA-L19)
Huawei P9 (EVA-L29)
Huawei P9 (EVA-TL00)
Huawei P8 (GRA-CL00)
Huawei P8 (GRA-CL10)
Huawei P8 (GRA-L03)
Huawei P8 (GRA-L09)
Huawei P8 (GRA-L13)
Huawei P8 (GRA-TL00)
Huawei P8 (GRA-UL00)
Huawei P8 (GRA-UL10)
Huawei P20 PRO (CLT-AL00)
Huawei P20 PRO (CLT-AL01)
Huawei P20 PRO (CLT-L01)
Huawei P20 PRO (CLT-L04)
Huawei P20 PRO (CLT-L09)
Huawei P20 PRO (CLT-L0J)
Huawei P20 PRO (CLT-L29)
Huawei P20 PRO (CLT-TL00)
Huawei P20 LITE (ANE-AL00)
Huawei P20 LITE (ANE-AL00I)
Huawei P20 LITE (ANE-L01)
Huawei P20 LITE (ANE-L02)
Huawei P20 LITE (ANE-L03)
Huawei P20 LITE (ANE-L12JPZ)
Huawei P20 LITE (ANE-L21)
Huawei P20 LITE (ANE-L22)
Huawei P20 LITE (ANE-L23)
Huawei P20 LITE (ANE-L42)
Huawei P20 LITE (ANE-LX1)
Huawei P20 LITE (ANE-LX2)
Huawei P20 LITE (ANE-LX2J)
Huawei P20 LITE (ANE-LX3)
Huawei P20 (EML-AL00)
Huawei P20 (EML-L09)
Huawei P20 (EML-L09C)
Huawei P20 (EML-TL00)
Huawei P10 PLUS (VKY-AL00)
Huawei P10 PLUS (VKY-L09)
Huawei P10 PLUS (VKY-L29)
Huawei P10 PLUS (VKY-TL00)
Huawei P10 LITE (WAS-L01)
Huawei P10 LITE (WAS-L01A)
Huawei P10 LITE (WAS-L02)
Huawei P10 LITE (WAS-L03)
Huawei P10 LITE (WAS-L03T)
Huawei P10 LITE (WAS-L21)
Huawei P10 LITE (WAS-L21A)
Huawei P10 LITE (WAS-L22)
Huawei P10 LITE (WAS-L22J)
Huawei P10 LITE (WAS-L23)
Huawei P10 (VTR-AL00)
Huawei P10 (VTR-L09)
Huawei P10 (VTR-L29)
Huawei P10 (VTR-L29B)
Huawei P SMART (FIG-L31)
Huawei NOVA 3I (INE-LX2)
Huawei NOVA LITE (PRA-LX2)
Huawei P SMART 2019 (POT-L01)
Huawei P SMART 2019 (POT-L21)
Huawei P SMART 2019 (POT-L23)
Huawei P SMART 2019 (POT-LX1)
Huawei P SMART 2019 (POT-LX2)
Huawei P SMART 2019 (POT-LX3)
Huawei NOVA 3 (INE-AL00)
Huawei NOVA 3 (INE-L21)
Huawei NOVA 3 (INE-L22)
Huawei NOVA 3 (INE-LX1)
Huawei NOVA 3 (INE-LX2)
Huawei NOVA 3 (INE-TL00)
Huawei NOVA 3 (PAR-AL00)
Huawei NOVA 3 (PAR-AL00B)
Huawei NOVA 3 (PAR-L09)
Huawei NOVA 3 (PAR-L09A)
Huawei NOVA 3 (PAR-L21)
Huawei NOVA 3 (PAR-L21B)
Huawei NOVA 3 (PAR-L29)
Huawei NOVA 3 (PAR-L29A)
Huawei NOVA 3 (PAR-L29B)
Huawei NOVA 3 (PAR-LX1)
Huawei NOVA 3 (PAR-LX1M)
Huawei NOVA 3 (PAR-LX9)
Huawei NOVA 3 (PAR-TL20)
Huawei NOVA 2S (HWI-AL00)
Huawei NOVA 2S (HWI-TL00)
Huawei NOVA 2 PLUS (BAC-AL00)
Huawei NOVA 2 PLUS (BAC-L01)
Huawei NOVA 2 PLUS (BAC-L03)
Huawei NOVA 2 PLUS (BAC-L21)
Huawei NOVA 2 PLUS (BAC-L22)
Huawei NOVA 2 PLUS (BAC-L23)
Huawei NOVA 2 PLUS (BAC-TL00)
Huawei NOVA 2I (RNE-L02)
Huawei NOVA 2I (RNE-L22)
Huawei NOVA 2I (RNE-LX2)
Huawei MEDIAPAD X2 (GEM-730LT)
Huawei MEDIAPAD M5 (CMR-AL09)
Huawei MEDIAPAD M5 (CMR-AL19)
Huawei MEDIAPAD M5 (CMR-W09)
Huawei MEDIAPAD M5 (CMR-W19)
Huawei MATE S (CRR-CL00)
Huawei MATE S (CRR-CL10)
Huawei MATE S (CRR-CL20)
Huawei MATE S (CRR-CL20A)
Huawei MATE S (CRR-J01)
Huawei MATE S (CRR-L09)
Huawei MATE S (CRR-L23)
Huawei MATE S (CRR-TL00)
Huawei MATE S (CRR-UL00)
Huawei MATE S (CRR-UL10)
Huawei MATE S (CRR-UL20A)
Huawei MATE RS (NEO-AL00)
Huawei MATE RS (NEO-AL00D)
Huawei MATE RS (NEO-L29)
Huawei MATE RS (NEO-L29D)
Huawei MATE 9 (MHA-AL00)
Huawei MATE 9 (MHA-AL00A)
Huawei MATE 9 (MHA-AL00B)
Huawei MATE 9 (MHA-L09)
Huawei MATE 9 (MHA-L09B)
Huawei MATE 9 (MHA-L29)
Huawei MATE 9 (MHA-L29B)
Huawei MATE 9 (MHA-TL00)
Huawei MATE 9 (MHA-TL00A)
Huawei MATE 9 (MHA-TL00B)
Huawei MATE 9 PRO (LON-AL00)
Huawei MATE 9 PRO (LON-AL10)
Huawei MATE 9 PRO (LON-L29)
Huawei MATE 8 (NXT-AL00)
Huawei MATE 8 (NXT-AL10)
Huawei MATE 8 (NXT-AL10A)
Huawei MATE 8 (NXT-AL10B)
Huawei MATE 8 (NXT-CL00)
Huawei MATE 8 (NXT-DL00)
Huawei MATE 8 (NXT-L09)
Huawei MATE 8 (NXT-L09A)
Huawei MATE 8 (NXT-L09B)
Huawei MATE 8 (NXT-L29)
Huawei MATE 8 (NXT-L29A)
Huawei MATE 8 (NXT-L29B)
Huawei MATE 8 (NXT-L29C)
Huawei MATE 8 (NXT-TL00)
Huawei MATE 8 (NXT-TL00A)
Huawei MATE 8 (NXT-TL00B)
Huawei MATE 7 (MT7-CL00)
Huawei MATE 7 (MT7-J1)
Huawei MATE 7 (MT7-L07)
Huawei MATE 7 (MT7-L09)
Huawei MATE 7 (MT7-L10)
Huawei MATE 7 (MT7-L11)
Huawei MATE 7 (MT7-TL00)
Huawei MATE 7 (MT7-TL10)
Huawei MATE 7 (MT7-UL00)
Huawei MATE 20 PRO (LYA-AL00)
Huawei MATE 20 PRO (LYA-AL00P)
Huawei MATE 20 PRO (LYA-L09)
Huawei MATE 20 PRO (LYA-L29)
Huawei MATE 20 PRO (LYA-TL00)
Huawei MATE 20 X (EVR-AL00)
Huawei MATE 20 X (EVR-L29)
Huawei MATE 20 X (EVR-TL00)
Huawei MATE 20 LITE (SNE-AL00)
Huawei MATE 20 LITE (SNE-AL00B)
Huawei MATE 20 LITE (SNE-L01)
Huawei MATE 20 LITE (SNE-L02)
Huawei MATE 20 LITE (SNE-L03)
Huawei MATE 20 LITE (SNE-L21)
Huawei MATE 20 LITE (SNE-L22)
Huawei MATE 20 LITE (SNE-L23)
Huawei MATE 20 LITE (SNE-LX1)
Huawei MATE 20 LITE (SNE-LX2)
Huawei MATE 20 LITE (SNE-LX3)
Huawei MATE 20 LITE (SNE-TL00)
Huawei MATE 20 (HMA-AL00)
Huawei MATE 20 (HMA-L09)
Huawei MATE 20 (HMA-L29)
Huawei MATE 20 (HMA-TL00)
Huawei MATE 10 PRO (BLA-AL00)
Huawei MATE 10 PRO (BLA-L09)
Huawei MATE 10 PRO (BLA-L29)
Huawei MATE 10 PRO (BLA-TL00)
Huawei HONOR WATERPLAY 8 (HDL-W09)
Huawei Huawei Mate 10 Lite (RNE-AL00)
Huawei Huawei Mate 10 Lite (RNE-L01)
Huawei Huawei Mate 10 Lite (RNE-L03)
Huawei Huawei Mate 10 Lite (RNE-L21)
Huawei Huawei Mate 10 Lite (RNE-L22J)
Huawei Huawei Mate 10 Lite (RNE-L23)
Huawei Huawei Mate 10 Lite (RNE-LX1)
Huawei Huawei Mate 10 Lite (RNE-LX3)
Huawei MAIMANG 6 (RNE-AL00)
Huawei HONOR V8 (KNT-AL10)
Huawei HONOR V8 (KNT-AL20)
Huawei HONOR V8 (KNT-UL00)
Huawei HONOR V8 (KNT-UL10)
Huawei HONOR V10 VIEW10 (BKL-AL00)
Huawei HONOR V10 VIEW10 (BKL-AL20)
Huawei HONOR V10 VIEW10 (BKL-L04)
Huawei HONOR V10 VIEW10 (BKL-L09)
Huawei HONOR V10 VIEW10 (BKL-TL10)
Huawei HONOR PLAY (COR-AL00)
Huawei HONOR PLAY (COR-AL00A)
Huawei HONOR PLAY (COR-AL10)
Huawei HONOR PLAY (COR-L29)
Huawei HONOR PLAY (COR-TL10)
Huawei HONOR NOTE 8 (EDI-AL10)
Huawei HONOR 9 LITE (LLD-AL00)
Huawei HONOR 9 LITE (LLD-AL00A)
Huawei HONOR 9 LITE (LLD-AL10)
Huawei HONOR 9 LITE (LLD-AL20)
Huawei HONOR 9 LITE (LLD-AL30)
Huawei HONOR 9 LITE (LLD-L21)
Huawei HONOR 9 LITE (LLD-L21A)
Huawei HONOR 9 LITE (LLD-L22)
Huawei HONOR 9 LITE (LLD-L22A)
Huawei HONOR 9 LITE (LLD-L31)
Huawei HONOR 9 LITE (LLD-L31A)
Huawei HONOR 9 LITE (LLD-L42)
Huawei HONOR 9 LITE (LLD-TL10)
Huawei HONOR 9 YOUTH (LLD-AL00)
Huawei HONOR 9I (RNE-L22)
Huawei HONOR 9 (STF-AL00)
Huawei HONOR 9 (STF-AL10)
Huawei HONOR 9 (STF-AL20)
Huawei HONOR 9 (STF-L09)
Huawei HONOR 9 (STF-L09S)
Huawei HONOR 9 (STF-TL10)
Huawei HONOR 8X (JSN-AL00)
Huawei HONOR 8X (JSN-AL10)
Huawei HONOR 8X (JSN-L21)
Huawei HONOR 8X (JSN-L22)
Huawei HONOR 8X (JSN-L23)
Huawei HONOR 8X (JSN-L42)
Huawei HONOR 8X (JSN-TL00)
Huawei HONOR 8 PRO (DUK-AL00)
Huawei HONOR 8 PRO (DUK-AL20)
Huawei HONOR 8 PRO (DUK-L09)
Huawei HONOR 8 PRO (DUK-L09I)
Huawei HONOR 8 PRO (DUK-TL30)
Huawei HONOR 8 LITE (PRA-AL00)
Huawei HONOR 8 LITE (PRA-AL10)
Huawei HONOR 8 LITE (PRA-L01)
Huawei HONOR 8 LITE (PRA-L02)
Huawei HONOR 8 LITE (PRA-L03)
Huawei HONOR 8 LITE (PRA-L11)
Huawei HONOR 8 LITE (PRA-L21)
Huawei HONOR 8 LITE (PRA-L22)
Huawei HONOR 8 LITE (PRA-L23)
Huawei HONOR 8 LITE (PRA-L31)
Huawei HONOR 8 LITE (PRA-L31HN)
Huawei HONOR 8 LITE (PRA-LA1)
Huawei HONOR 8 LITE (PRA-LX1)
Huawei HONOR 8 LITE (PRA-LX2)
Huawei HONOR 8 LITE (PRA-LX3)
Huawei HONOR 8 LITE (PRA-TL00)
Huawei HONOR 8 LITE (PRA-TL10)
Huawei HONOR 8 (FRD-AL00)
Huawei HONOR 8 (FRD-AL10)
Huawei HONOR 8 (FRD-DL00)
Huawei HONOR 8 (FRD-L02)
Huawei HONOR 8 (FRD-L04)
Huawei HONOR 8 (FRD-L09)
Huawei HONOR 8 (FRD-L14)
Huawei HONOR 8 (FRD-L19)
Huawei HONOR 8 (FRD-L24)
Huawei HONOR 7 (PLK-AL10)
Huawei HONOR 7 (PLK-CL00)
Huawei HONOR 7 (PLK-L10)
Huawei HONOR 7 (PLK-L11)
Huawei HONOR 7 (PLK-TL00)
Huawei HONOR 7 (PLK-TL01H)
Huawei HONOR 7 (PLK-TL11H)
Huawei HONOR 7 (PLK-UL00)
Huawei HONOR 7 (PLK-UL10)
Huawei HONOR 6X (BLL-L21)
Huawei HONOR 6X (BLL-L22)
Huawei HONOR 6X (BLL-L23)
Huawei HONOR 6X (BLN-AL10)
Huawei HONOR 6X (BLN-AL10B)
Huawei HONOR 6X (BLN-AL30)
Huawei HONOR 6X (BLN-AL40)
Huawei HONOR 6X (BLN-AL40B)
Huawei HONOR 6X (BLN-L21)
Huawei HONOR 6X (BLN-L22)
Huawei HONOR 6X (BLN-L24)
Huawei HONOR 6X (BLN-TL00)
Huawei HONOR 6X (BLN-TL10)
Huawei HONOR 6 PLUS (PE-L00)
Huawei HONOR 6 PLUS (PE-TL20)
Huawei HONOR 6 PLUS (PE-UL00)
Huawei HONOR 5C (NEM-AL00)
Huawei HONOR 5C (NEM-AL10)
Huawei HONOR 5C (NEM-L21)
Huawei HONOR 5C (NEM-L21N)
Huawei HONOR 5C (NEM-L22)
Huawei HONOR 5C (NEM-L51)
Huawei HONOR 5C (NEM-TL00)
Huawei HONOR 5C (NEM-TL00H)
Huawei HONOR 5C (NEM-UL10)
Huawei HONOR 10 LITE (HRY-AL00)
Huawei HONOR 10 LITE (HRY-L01)
Huawei HONOR 10 LITE (HRY-L21)
Huawei HONOR 10 LITE (HRY-L22)
Huawei HONOR 10 LITE (HRY-LX1)
Huawei HONOR 10 LITE (HRY-LX2)
Huawei HONOR 10 (COL-AL00)
Huawei HONOR 10 (COL-AL10)
Huawei HONOR 10 (COL-L29)
Huawei HONOR 10 (COL-L29A)
Huawei HONOR 10 (COL-L29D)
Huawei HONOR 10 (COL-TL00)
Huawei HONOR 10 (COL-TL10)
Huawei GT3 (NMO-L01)
Huawei GT3 (NMO-L02)
Huawei GT3 (NMO-L21)
Huawei GT3 (NMO-L22)
Huawei GT3 (NMO-L31)
Huawei GR5 (BLN-AL20)
Huawei GR5 (BLN-AL20B)
Huawei G10 PLUS (RNE-AL00)  *Qualcomm* 
  Code:
 Mi8 Lite(Platina)
Mi9 Lite(Pyxis_2)
Nokia 6 (D1C-PLE)
Nokia 7 Plus (B2N)
Nokia 8 (NB1)
Nokia 9 (AOP)
Nokia X2 (Ara)
OnePlus  8T Plus (KB2007)
OnePlus 7
OnePlus 7 Pro
OnePlus 7T Pro
OnePlus 8
OnePlus 8 PRO
OnePlus 9 Pro
OnePlus 9 R
OnePlus 9 RT
OnePlus NORD
OnePlus NORD N10
OnePlus NORD N100
Redmi 6 Pro(India)
Redmi 6 Pro(******)
Redmi Note 10 (Qual)  *
Spreadtrum/Unisoc*  
  Code: Advan G5 Elite
Digma Optima 10 A502
HiSense E50
Hisense E50 Lite
HiSense Infinity H30 Lite
HiSense Infinity H40 Lite
HiSense U50
HiSense U50(HLTE222E)
HiSense V40
Infinix Smart 6 (X6511)
Infinix Smart 6 (X6511B)
Infinix Smart 6 (X6511E)
Itel A46 L5503
Itel P682LP
Maxwest Nitro 55Q
Maxwest Nitro 5P
ULEFONE Note 10    *Br [SV] Miracle Team* #miraclebox #miraclethunder #miraclefrptool #miraclefrpdongle #miracleteam  #mraclevivotool #miraclehuaweitool #miracleemmctool #miracleninja #miracleschematicspro #miraclepowertool #miracledigital          **   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] | الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     ** *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

